# Sidewalk Plowing



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am willing to help anybody with side walks or small driveways (like a college) that needs some help. I have a 2004 Bombardier Outlander 400 4X4 with revolver, and 60" Moose plow with ! I am very dependable, always first one to get up, and love to plow. If you have any sidewalks or small driveways in Genesse County New York, you can post here!
Just seeing if anybody needs any help


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

umm, maybe if you had a mower for it since the possibility of much more snow is low... try again next year, you sound like a good candidate for someone.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yea, I didn't really catch this place untill it was just about over. Plus its in the wrong forum! Woops


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

like that fisher on the ram


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

wanna drive it to buffalo???? lol jk


----------



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

I am in buffalo... 2004 sportsman 500HO with 60" plow... does anyone need sidewalks done?


----------

